# Bread-Machine Cinnamon-Raisin Bread



## GotGarlic (Jul 23, 2008)

Makes one 1-lb. loaf.

*Cinnamon-Raisin (Nut) Bread*

3/4 cup warm water
4 tsp. oil
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
2 tsp. brown sugar
1 tsp. salt
2 1/4 cups bread flour
1 1/2 tsp. active dry yeast or 1 tsp quick-rise yeast or 1 tsp bread machine yeast
1/3 cup raisins
1/3 cup nuts (optional)

Set the bread machine to Sweet. Put each ingredient in the machine in the order given. Make sure flour covers all the other ingredients before adding yeast. Start the machine; at the beep after the first rise, add raisins and nuts.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't have a sweet setting on mine. I have bread, bread rapid, mix, rice, and jam. I am thinking I would just use the bread setting, take it out after the first rise, put it in a bread pan, let it rise again, then bake?
I don't think I can finish it in the bread machine, it is a small one and a 3 cup flour recipe almost overflowed it! It seems to prefer 2 cup recipes at most, so adding up all the ingredients I think it might overflow, but I could be wrong depends on how much it rises.


----------

